
Critics of India's Aadhaar Say They Have Been Harassed, Put Under Surveillance - naren87
https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2018/02/13/technology/13reuters-india-aadhaar-breach.html
======
known
Aadhaar is an one billion dollar software engineering nightmare in India by
Nilekani/Infosys

